
OVH has been victim of a 1.5Tbps DDoS - JulienRbrt
https://twitter.com/olesovhcom/status/779297257199964160
======
JulienRbrt
The most interesting part is that the attack come from cameras, poorly secured
IoT can lead us to that such and powerful attack..

